# Abmahnung



## Greenhorn (6 November 2006)

Über den "_............_" eines bekannten Elektronik-Discounters:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80548

_"Wir wollen nur, dass Wettbewerbsgleichheit gewährleistet ist"_ :saint: :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80580

_"Wir würden unsere Energien auch lieber für andere Dinge einsetzen."_

Möge jeder selbst entscheiden, wie dies sein künftiges Kaufverhalten beeinflusst ...
_
aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## stieglitz (6 November 2006)

*AW: Abmahnung*

Schuld sind nur die Blogger:
http://www.welt.de/z/plog/blog.php/die_gemeinde/spam/2006/11/06/warum_steinhoefel_recht_hat


----------



## sascha (6 November 2006)

*AW: Abmahnung*

Die Blogger sind immer schuld (sorry, Insider-Witz)


----------



## stieglitz (7 November 2006)

*AW: Abmahnung*



sascha schrieb:


> Die Blogger sind immer schuld (sorry, Insider-Witz)


Und das Internet ist
 böse


----------

